#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Antwoorden op Privé-bericht

## berolios

Hey, 

Het kan aan mij liggen, maar is er ook een mogelijkheid een directe-REPLY knop te maken bij privé berichten? of is die er al en heb ik dat compleet over het hoofd gezien. Ik lees het wel!

Cheers

----------


## axs

> Hey, 
> 
> Het kan aan mij liggen, maar is er ook een mogelijkheid een directe-REPLY knop te maken bij privé berichten? of is die er al en heb ik dat compleet over het hoofd gezien. Ik lees het wel!
> 
> Cheers



De reply knop is er idd niet.
Dit hebben we ook reeds opgemerkt en wordt verder bekeken. 

Grtz

----------


## admin

Je kunt hier voorlopig de quote knop voor gebruiken. We melden ons later weer.

----------


## berolios

thanks!, slotje mag er dan wel op  :Wink:

----------

